# Flour Emery



## mrpercysnodgrass (22 Jun 2014)

I have been using a pot of flour emery that I inherited with a box of polishers stuff some ten years ago. I want to buy some more but can't find anything on the net. Has anybody got any suggestions for me?


----------



## Harbo (22 Jun 2014)

Sorry cannot help with that - I had a similar problem trying to find oilstone dust ( mentioned frequently in clock making books ) and had to resort to Micro Mesh pads and sheets.

Rod


----------



## Flatlander (22 Jun 2014)

The only place I know of for certain that has that is a Company in Ohio in the US called Gilson. They will ship it, but the smallest quantity is a 25kg bag. That makes it expensive, but if you have to have it, then you have to have it!

It may be possible to get some via Indian Companies, but the problem there would be finding one that has a local distributor. Hope this helps, even if I dont think it does.


----------



## Cheshirechappie (22 Jun 2014)

Silicon carbide powder can be obtained from lapidiary suppliers in quite small quantities; I think it's used in barrel polishers. I'm not sure if it's a direct equivalent, but there may be a grade that's very close to emery flour.

Edit to add - here's one source of smaller quantities - http://www.manchesterminerals.co.uk/aca ... Media.html


----------



## bugbear (22 Jun 2014)

This (interesting) document gives various "flour" emerys as around 60-90 wires per inch (1870).

http://users.qldnet.com.au/~ajay/From%2 ... rasive.pdf

Fairly chunky by today's standards?

BugBear


----------



## mrpercysnodgrass (24 Jun 2014)

Thank you for your replies, I don't actually use the flour emery as an abrasive but as a dust for putting into corners ect when restoring antiques especially tribal artifacts, It has been a perfect match for the dry desert dust found on these items. The standard 'dust' used by restorers and gilders is another abrasive, rottenstone, but it is too grey and artificial looking. I am getting desperate, I now only have a small teacup full left.


----------



## Harbo (24 Jun 2014)

Perhaps next time we have a Sahara rain/dust storm I can collect you some? 

Rod


----------



## mrpercysnodgrass (24 Jun 2014)

Excellent idea


----------



## nev (24 Jun 2014)

These guys may be worth a call - they seem to have everything else
http://www.thepolishingshop.co.uk/acata ... _Grit.html


----------



## mrpercysnodgrass (25 Jun 2014)

Thank you for that link Nev, I will check them out today.


----------



## AndyT (25 Jun 2014)

Just thinking about Harbo's idea - there's a lot of fine dust in the air at this time of year - I can see it on our car. Why not put a new bag in the vacuum cleaner and go and sweep the pavement for a while. (You may need to explain, if you have nosy neighbours!)

Sieve the contents to remove big bits, using a kitchen sieve, and keep the dust. Worth a try?


----------



## Spindle (25 Jun 2014)

Hi

The 'dust' which proliferates at this time of year and is visible on polished surfaces, (cars etc.), is more likely to be mostly pollen.

Regards Mick


----------



## Harbo (25 Jun 2014)

In this part of the country (Hampshire) - we get dust blown in from the Sahara a few times a year. Well known by the weather men and even been featured on TV.
Makes quite a mess to anything left outside, like cars and windowsills.

Rod


----------



## Spindle (25 Jun 2014)

We had volcanic ash a few years ago which cause all sorts of 'headaches'


----------



## rafezetter (2 Jul 2014)

When I wanted some authentic looking australian desert red material for a scale model rally car diorama I got in touch with some australian rellys and they sent some genuine outback soil over, dried out it and ground it down, surely there's enough overseas members from various countries here to do the same?

You'd also be amazed at our own UK ground colourings when dried out from various clay's and soils. Boil it up to remove most nasties, and let it cake up, grind and filter. 

Not quite the right shade? Powder paint pigments.


----------



## Phil Pascoe (2 Jul 2014)

Tripoli powder? That's quite red.
Or Crocus powder? Jewellers rouge?
As an aside, I wouldn't like to try taking soil from here into Australia.


----------



## nanscombe (2 Jul 2014)

mrpercysnodgrass":1obg93ln said:


> Thank you for your replies, I don't actually use the flour emery as an abrasive but as a dust for putting into corners ect when restoring antiques especially tribal artifacts, It has been a perfect match for the dry desert dust found on these items. The standard 'dust' used by restorers and gilders is another abrasive, rottenstone, but it is too grey and artificial looking. I am getting desperate, I now only have a small teacup full left.



If you're looking to match the texture and colour how about trying a local art college? They might be able to suggest a pigment, ground mineral or such like, that might do.

There might be some powder or other they add to glass or pottery glaze that could be re-purposed.


Just found this place - Greenshop



> Create your own colour by mixing paint using one or more of our range of pigments. We supply powdered natural earth and mineral pigments from La Tienda and EarthBorn and ochres from Clearwell Caves ...


----------



## Robbo3 (2 Jul 2014)

Harbo":1pd3tq8w said:


> In this part of the country (Hampshire) - we get dust blown in from the Sahara a few times a year. Well known by the weather men and even been featured on TV.
> Makes quite a mess to anything left outside, like cars and windowsills.
> 
> Rod


Get outside & have a play.    

Dust Art of Scott Wade
- http://www.autoblog.com/2006/06/29/wash ... cott-wade/

I've posted this link on here before but no apologies for mentioning it again.


----------



## Shrubby (5 Jul 2014)

Have you tried artists pastels (the non oily type) they come in myriad colours
They're good for simulating dust and dirt in scale modelling
Matt


----------



## mrpercysnodgrass (19 Jul 2014)

Hi All, thank you for all your suggestions, I found an old fashioned abrasives supplier in Gloucester and bought a 25KG sack of flour emery from them. It is a bit greyer than the one I have been using but will do the job. It is on the right in the photo below.
As I have more than I will ever need, if anybody wants some I can sell 1KG bags for £2 plus postage which I imagine will be about £5.


----------

